#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Рок-кантата на буддийские тексты

## sergey

В начале июня в Москве будет премьера рок-кантаны Антона Батагова "Тот, кто ушел туда/ The One Thus Gone" (видимо автор переводит слово "Татхагата").



http://www.mmdm.ru/ru/events/anton-b...paign=20052016

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2016), Фил (21.05.2016)

----------

